
LivingSocial Financials: $2.9 Billion Valuation, $50M In Revenue Per Month - McKittrick
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/15/livingsocial-financials-exposed-2-9-billion-valuation-50-million-in-revenue-per-month/
======
rebelidealist
How come news media never talk about profits when it comes to tech startups?
Profits should be the key ingredient for valuation. A huge percentage of
Living Social's revenue goes back to the businesses.

~~~
vaksel
Because those numbers would be too disappointing.

------
anonymous246
I'm finding it really hard to justify TechCrunch's continued practice of
publishing purloined documents _when there is no public interest at stake_.

~~~
phlux
Its called Digital Douchebaggery -- and expect it to continue so long as TC
can regularly position itself in the center of any tech gossip available.

